# Sweet 16/Elite 8 Weekend Discussion



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The first weekend was full of damn good ball, but now we are on to the nitty gritty. Here's the Sweet 16 match ups, which begin on Thursday. A week from now we will be down to the Final Four. Simply put, let's go. 

*Thursday:*

Wichita State vs. Notre Dame 7:15 CBS
North Carolina vs. Wisconsin 7:47 TBS
West Virginia vs. Kentucky 9:45 CBS
Xavier vs. Arizona 10:17 TBS

*Friday:*

UCLA vs. Gonzaga 7:15 CBS
NC State vs. Louisville 7:37 TBS
Utah vs. Duke 9:45 CBS
Michigan State vs. Oklahoma 10:07 TBS


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

First thing that sticks out to me is Gonzaga/UCLA. If Mark Few is ever going to make an Elite Eight as a head coach it's going to be this year. Don't know if they can beat Duke, but they should beat UCLA.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Zags beat UCLA by double figures at Pauley earlier this year, so they should beat them again on a neutral court, but that's why you play the games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Zags can't get to the Elite Eight with all their size and shooting against this weak UCLA squad, there is no hope for them. The WVU-Kentucky game should be closer than either the Zaga-UCLA or the Xavier-Arizona game. 

The Mountaineers are the only team in the region who have the type of team that can beat Kentucky, which I said from the very moment the brackets were announced due to their depth in the post and relentless nature. Kind of interesting, it looked like the Harrisons were annoyed playing against Cincinnati. Well, WVU is exactly the same except they play even more guys. Devin Williams is really f'n good.

Xavier has the type of team to be a problem, but Arizona should have no trouble with them if they are true title contender. UNC-Wisconsin is a much different animal

Wichita is going to give ND the business. This is a bad matchup for ND because Wichita is just a much better version of Butler. Better guards, better coach, more experienced in the tournament, better depth. Tekele Cotton gonna lock up Jerian Grant and it will be all she wrote. I look forward to the UK-Wichita rematch. 

Utah can beat Duke. Not sure they will. But they most certainly can. Should be a fun game in the dome.

East Region, well I just expect Izzo to somehow do it again, even with this weak ass squad.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Love that depth of analysis on UNC-Wisco, @HKF


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin-North Carolina is a toss-up game for me. Not much to say about it unfortunately. I have no idea who will win.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I have to work during Wisconsin/UNC

This is going to be a serious test of willpower to maintain some sense of control while trying to pay attention to this most important of games


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Gronehestu said:


> I have to work during Wisconsin/UNC
> 
> This is going to be a serious test of willpower to maintain some sense of control while trying to pay attention to this most important of games


I'll be watching it in Afghanistan. Huge huge game. I really just think we're better all over the court than UNC. With Meeks out of the picture, he's not going to pull a Sean May in 2005 and just dominate Kaminsky down low offensively (which I saw as possible, but perhaps not likely).

I think Koenig and Paige are a wash. That might not be the national opinion, but Roy offered Koenig for a reason. They played each other in HS when Paige was a SR and Koenig a JR and it was close.

The biggest problem I see for Wisconsin is the lack of a UNC scoring guard for Gasser to man up. It wouldn't surprise me if we saw a lot more Duje Dukan on the court.

Dekker vs. Tokoto match up should be great. Those guys saw each other all the time in HS in the same class.

Anyway, Carolina is going to have to shoot to win, and I don't know if they can shoot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Anyway, Carolina is going to have to shoot to win, and I don't know if they can shoot.


Spoiler Alert: We can't. If Paige/Tokoto aren't on we aren't going to have a shot, much less if they're not playing well.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The only player that really worries me is Paige because he is capable of going full CP3 and dropping 25/9. I don't know if it's likely, but that's the biggest concern and while I love Koenig, he's not the best defender in the world. If I was Bo Ryan I would be very tempted to put Gasser on Paige and try to hide Koenig on someone else, but he'll have the same problems I mentioned before with Gasser.

Tokoto can't score. I've been very disappointed with his development since I started following him as a HS sophomore. He is surely a smarter player now, but he never developed the scoring aspect of his game which is the reason why he was projected as such a high caliber recruit as a HS SO, and fell so far down the rankings by the time he graduated. I see him as a better Ryan Evans, which does not concern me in the slightest.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wichita 
Wisconsin
Kentucky
Arizona 

Those are my picks for tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Tokoto can't score. I've been very disappointed with his development since I started following him as a HS sophomore. He is surely a smarter player now, but he never developed the scoring aspect of his game which is the reason why he was projected as such a high caliber recruit as a HS SO, and fell so far down the rankings by the time he graduated. I see him as a better Ryan Evans, which does not concern me in the slightest.


Tokoto is not much of a scorer, but he's a great defender and our best passer at times. He's actually exceeding my expectations because I was not high on him coming out of High School. Definitely wish he was a scorer though. 

Justin Jackson might have the brightest future of anyone on the court tonight. He is still raw and young, so I'm not expecting great things from him tonight, but hopefully I'm proven wrong.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in agreement with bballfan for tonight's winner:
As HKF mentioned earlier, Wichita is a better version of Butler with better guards, West Va will give UK all they can handle but the Wildcats pull away late, Xavier's had a good run, but the talent level between them & the Wildcats is too much an AZ gets a double digit win, and outside of Paige I'm not sure anyone else on UNC can score, and they'll have to score to beat Bucky.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If I was Dekker I would be ALLLLL OVER Kaminsky's ass at halftime. His play the last game and a half has been unacceptable. You are the National Player of the Year, motherfucker, not me. You have two guys who weigh a combined 550 pounds guarding you. Step the fuck up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Notre Dame with an offensive clinic against the Shockers. Very impressive performance. No depth whatsoever, but they play well as a team.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> Notre Dame with an offensive clinic against the Shockers. Very impressive performance. No depth whatsoever, but they play well as a team.


Wisc is garbage. I've watch them play all year and they're scrubs…..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huh, Shockers are Wichita State. I didn't say anything about Wisconsin.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> Huh, Shockers are Wichita State. I didn't say anything about Wisconsin.


i didn't mean to quote ya fella


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good game between Wisconsin and Carolina.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Pablo5 said:


> Wisc is garbage. I've watch them play all year and they're scrubs…..


Those scrubs are going to the Elite 8.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> Wisc is garbage. I've watch them play all year and they're scrubs…..


Sure thing.

UNC's shooting finally cooled off in the last 5 minutes, thankfully. Hard to take when a team that shoots 31% from deep just bombs like that. I'll take Brice Johnson on my team any day though, that kid was just fantastic. I think we lose the game if he doesn't get in foul trouble. He locked down Kaminsky and was scoring at will when his teammates got him the ball.

Jackson was a lucky son of a bitch. 28% 3pt shooter making shots like that, screw off.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

West Virginia seems so outmatched. This could get ugly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

18-2, UK.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kentucky by 20. Time to change the channel.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Kentucky is going to play like this, just give them the championship.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy fucking shit was that a game, North Carolina. Felt like they didn't miss a single shot until the last 5 minutes. Wow. 

Even more wow? Sam Dekker went into assassin mode for the first time since high school, and the boner it gave me still hasn't settled down. Holy fucking shit dude, WHERE HAS THAT BEEN? This is the Dekker we've all waited to see! He's playing like he wants to be a lotto pick this tourney, and it's absolutely incredible. Nimreitz, you're right about that halftime thing. Frank needs to up his game. Dekker has been our best player in the tourney and Frank has been - and I know this sounds absurd cause he's still putting up numbers - almost a decoy. 

I really hope we have a more efficient and consistent offensive performance against Arizona, but it'll be even tougher because the 'Cats can play some damn good defense. 

I really have to give it to UNC, they played about as well as they could've hoped. They got fastbreak points, they hit the offensive glass for more easy buckets, they made EVERY FUCKING THREE THEY ATTEMPTED ugh man I really thought they had us. Big effort by Bucky to come back in this one. 

Also having Olivia Munn on our side is fun. Wonder if she'll join Aaron in the locker room this year lol

The final goals are still in your sights, Badgers. Bring it all the way home, Bucky!

On Wisconsin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't understand why Frank won't shoot 3s. UNC was giving them to him all day and he only attempted (and made) one. If he can't get anything going inside (which he obviously can't), then take the open look. I understand to an extent when Meeks was on him, because there was just no way he could guard him if he drove the the basket, but Johnson could.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> Those scrubs are going to the Elite 8.


Elite 8? The games up to the Elite means nothing. Those are filler games. This is why the tourney is dying and hasnt been good in years. Yeah, tell me how tough of a road to the Elite 8 was for a #1 seed. Ill wait.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Pablo5 said:


> Elite 8? The games up to the Elite means nothing. Those are filler games. This is why the tourney is dying and hasnt been good in years. Yeah, tell me how tough of a road to the Elite 8 was for a #1 seed. Ill wait.


Games up to the Elite 8 are filler games? Tell that to Villanova. Or Wichita State and Virginia last year.

Let's also ignore the fact that this is essentially the same team that had it not been for a prayer of a shot from Kentucky would have been in the championship last year. Now they have another year of experience under their belt and have clearly demonstrated their ability to close out close games. Your lack of analysis on them clearly shows how much you have watched them this year.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> Games up to the Elite 8 are filler games? * Tell that to Villanova. Or Wichita State and Virginia last year.*
> Let's also ignore the fact that this is essentially the same team that had it not been for a prayer of a shot from Kentucky would have been in the championship last year. Now they have another year of experience under their belt and have clearly demonstrated their ability to close out close games. Your lack of analysis on them clearly shows how much you have watched them this year.


What that those teams seeding wasnt worth the paper it was wrote on. Im a Big Ten guy and yes i have watched nothing different than last season. Just as people are gushing over MSU being in the Sweet 16. If you have a top 10 coach their isnt any reason being in the Sweet 16 should be in discussion. That goes for the Elite 8 as well.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> Im a Big Ten guy


Ahhh, you're a hater. Check your jealousy.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

:2ti:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Pablo5 said:


> What that those teams seeding wasnt worth the paper it was wrote on. Im a Big Ten guy and yes i have watched nothing different than last season. Just as people are gushing over MSU being in the Sweet 16. If you have a top 10 coach their isnt any reason being in the Sweet 16 should be in discussion. That goes for the Elite 8 as well.


How many other #1 seeds that were knocked off before the Elite 8 do you want me to list? I've got time. #1 seeds will lose before the Elite 8, so don't act like it's some cakewalk. You're a Big Ten guy, but obviously you're not a Badger fan. In other words, you're a hater like Nim pointed out. No surprise there really with you being you. And since you decided to avoid addressing my point that this is essentially the same team that was on the verge of being in the championship last year, I'll just assume that's just another point for me. Thanks for playing Pablo, you jealous hater.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> How many other #1 seeds that were knocked off before the Elite 8 do you want me to list? I've got time. #1 seeds will lose before the Elite 8, so don't act like it's some cakewalk. You're a Big Ten guy, but obviously you're not a Badger fan. In other words, you're a hater like Nim pointed out. No surprise there really with you being you. And since you decided to avoid addressing my point that this is essentially the same team that was on the verge of being in the championship last year, I'll just assume that's just another point for me. Thanks for playing Pablo, you jealous hater.


You want me to debate HOW they were a bucket awy from the championship game? Man I dont deal with if's/choulda/shoulda/woulda game. How am i hating on Wisc they havent won SHIT! Tell me the year when Wisc won it all and then you have your hater dead to right...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

One team wins it all every year. So by your standards there is one good team every year?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Pablo5 said:


> You want me to debate HOW they were a bucket awy from the championship game? Man I dont deal with if's/choulda/shoulda/woulda game. How am i hating on Wisc they havent won SHIT! Tell me the year when Wisc won it all and then you have your hater dead to right...


I can see I have you flustered with your statement reading like it was written by a hater who can't back up his arguments. Winning it all is the ideal ending to a season, but it is not the only thing that is taken into account when deciding on whether a team is "good" or not.

I'm not going to knock on Kentucky last year for beating Wisconsin. Both teams played a great game, but it took a miraculous shot to keep Wisconsin out of the title game. That doesn't change the fact that that was a good Badger team and one of the better ones we have put out there in recent years. Fast forward to this year and it's the same damn team with an another year of experience minus Brust. You're hating on them when you think they're scrubs. They're not and you might be the only person on this forum who thinks that they are scrubs. This is a good team and that's why they find themselves one game away from a return trip to the Final Four where a rematch with Kentucky likely awaits them. The fact that you're calling this a scrub team either shows you don't anything about basketball or you're just a hater.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> I can see I have you flustered with your statement reading like it was written by a hater who can't back up his arguments. Winning it all is the ideal ending to a season, but it is not the only thing that is taken into account when deciding on whether a team is "good" or not.
> 
> I'm not going to knock on Kentucky last year for beating Wisconsin. Both teams played a great game, but it took a miraculous shot to keep Wisconsin out of the title game. That doesn't change the fact that that was a good Badger team and one of the better ones we have put out there in recent years. Fast forward to this year and it's the same damn team with an another year of experience minus Brust. You're hating on them when you think they're scrubs. They're not and you might be the only person on this forum who thinks that they are scrubs. This is a good team and that's why they find themselves one game away from a return trip to the Final Four where a rematch with Kentucky likely awaits them. The fact that you're calling this a scrub team either shows you don't anything about basketball or you're just a hater.


Boise St....


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got Gonzaga, NC State, Duke and Sparty winning tonight.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> Boise St....


Wisconsin has 3 first round picks in its front court if they all declare this summer. Complete scrubs, right? Just like Boise State, how they were so lucky and shitty despite all of their first round talent and domination of a major conference... Completely valid comparison.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Pablo5 said:


> Boise St....


:2ti:

Thanks Pablo. I needed that laugh. The thought, comparing Boise State to Wisconsin.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Y'all got suckered into an argument with Pablo. 

Wisconsin is great this year, though. They have a great front court, and they just play really well as a team. As much as I love giving Nim shit for being a homer he's not wrong here.

All the Wisconsin fans on here are good dudes. If ND doesn't make an upset run to win it, then I'm all about On Wisconsin for the natty. Build me up buttercup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Bruins.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Y'all got suckered into an argument with Pablo.
> 
> Wisconsin is great this year, though. They have a great front court, and they just play really well as a team. As much as I love giving Nim shit for being a homer he's not wrong here.
> 
> All the Wisconsin fans on here are good dudes. If ND doesn't make an upset run to win it, then I'm all about On Wisconsin for the natty. Build me up buttercup.


That we did. I should know better by now. 

Part of me is pulling for ND to get the upset on UK, but part of me wants the Badgers to have the chance to pull the upset and get revenge for last year's loss.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the same four winners as @shupioneers1


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonzaga with the advantage over UCLA.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This NC State/Louisville game is good. If Kat Barber can get his jumper going Wolfpack are going to win.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Karnowski is killing UCLA right now. Someone has to put on for all the big gumpy white dudes with Stainbrook out.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Barber heating up. Two 3's in a row.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mark Few is going to make his first Elite Eight as a head coach. Good for him and good for the Dawgs.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rozier with a nice finish. For Louisville to make the Elite Eight with this team is a testament to Pitino.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Want no part of Louisville in the Final Four. Hopefully the MSU/OU winner wins that game in the E8.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hope Rozier is okay. He has been ballin' tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Holy shit what a jam.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This Duke/Utah game is ugly as hell so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stop putting these games in football stadiums. These kids are bad enough shooters already.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> Stop putting these games in football stadiums. These kids are bad enough shooters already.



Unfortunately, its all about the all mighty dollar for the crooks in suits in Indianapolis at the NCAA office. Anybody with half a brain that saw that UConn/Butler brick-fest for the 2011 championship in a football stadium would've forever banned games from taking place in a football stadium, but unfortunately, they sell the most seats, so us as the fans have to put up with crappy shooting and awful sightlines!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Michigan State: Elite 8.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The most chalky tournament in a long time. The lowest seeds left are bluebloods in Michigan State and Louisville.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MSU lost at home to Texas Southern. All hail Tom Izzo. March is weird, and there is no method to the madness. I love it.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Tom Izzo is fucking amazing. I hate him with every fiber of my being but he is just the best college basketball coach there is. Motherfucker.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Arizona vs. Wisconsin 6:09 TBS
Notre Dame vs. Kentucky 8:49 TBS

Sticking with my Final Four picks in Zona and UK. Won't be upset if ND and Sconnie win, though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Izzo is a fantastic coach, but I'll give Travis Trice a lot of credit too. Every year there is a senior guard that goes nuts in the tournament and lifts his team to another level and this year it looks like it's him.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

bball2223 said:


> Arizona vs. Wisconsin 6:09 TBS
> Notre Dame vs. Kentucky 8:49 TBS
> 
> Sticking with my Final Four picks in Zona and UK. Won't be upset if ND and Sconnie win, though.


Half of me is just rabid for a repeat matchup with Kentucky. A grudge match. Even if they're better than us and even if they beat us, we need that shot at redemption. And to beat them would seriously be the greatest thing imaginable. 

The other half of me is like holy shit please Irish pull the upset, so that UK will be out of our path, and you will have spent yourselves in the effort of taking them down. And maybe we'd have an easier time beating ND because of that. Maybe that would end up being 100% incorrect of me to say. 

Then there's another half of me who's like jeeeeeeeeeeez dude I hope we can just get past Arizona. They defend like crazy, they have depth, they have multiple guys who can hurt you on any given night. They have also more or less traded Nick Johnson - a great player, but one that Gasser could more or less check - for a beast of a wing player in Stanley Johnson. And as you have all heard me say since before this season even began, we utterly cannot stop high-end, powerful wing players. 

D'Vauntes Smith-Rivera
DJ Newbill x2 
Terran Petteway and Shavon Shields x2
Zak Irvin
Dez Wells

Now we face a player who is better than all of those players. And even if he has the coldest-shooting night of his entire season, Zona can still get 60 points combined from the other 4 starters. And hold you to less than 60. 

Oh yeah, and they hate us because we ended their season last year.

We've got our work cut out for us. 

Frank needs to be the Frank that was absolutely locked in against Michigan St on Senior Day. Dekker needs to continue his outstanding tournament, and Koenig/Dukan/whoever else wants to get in on the act will need to start hitting some outside shots. 

I don't see how we win this game without shooting 40% or better from 3 and scoring 70+ points. We have to do it with our offense because we can't stop Johnson and his buddies will finish us off if we don't lock everyone else but him down. 

I have to work during this game again and it's gonna be so hard lol

Here's hoping for a game that's every bit as intense and outstanding as last year's was. And another Badger win. 

On Wisconsin


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

@Gronehestu idk how you get stuck working during all the UW games, but that sucks. Seems like you may be a good luck charm though. #SilverLinings


----------



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

Arizona/Wisconsin is going to be epic. If you had asked me last week, I would have said that I was worried for my Badgers but now I feel pretty good about the game. If they play their game and dont make any stupid mistakes, they can beat Arizona.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Wisconsin wins as well. Arizona's offense from the wings is a real concern.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll take Kentucky and Wisconsin tonight.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

can't wait for this bucky/zona game. GREAT match up.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Kaminsky working Brandon Ashley. 2 fouls in 2 mins. to the bench.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Great half. Wiscy started red hot, then Zona went on a run. Back and forth since. 33-30 Zona. 

Would say Zona has the mo entering the locker room. Scoring at will and making wisconsin work and struggle a bit from the field. BUT their whole front line has 2 fouls already..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sean Miller recruits a ton of athletes, but no one ever seems to be able to shoot to free up their athletic drives.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

HKF said:


> Sean Miller recruits a ton of athletes, but no one ever seems to be able to shoot to free up their athletic drives.


What's Grant Jerrett up to?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mrs. Thang said:


> What's Grant Jerrett up to?


Utah Jazz (although currently playing on their D-League team). Does Grant Jerrett even count? He's just a big spot up shooter for the most part.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

3 minutes of jumpers for Zona..Wisconsin turns that back into a 9 point lead.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

if Wisconsin wins this game they better save some of these long balls for Kentucky.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wisconsin keeping Zona in the game by fouling..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is ova.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

HKF said:


> Utah Jazz (although currently playing on their D-League team). Does Grant Jerrett even count? He's just a big spot up shooter for the most part.


He'd probably help right now, but yeah, mostly just pointing out how it pisses me off that the "Never Was"-Brian Cook actually got drafted.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Sean Miller recruits a ton of athletes, but no one ever seems to be able to shoot to free up their athletic drives.


It has been Gabe York or bust all year for them shooting the ball. 

Wisconsin has been very impressive tonight though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe I spoke to soon. Wisconsin is leaving the door open with missed free throws.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Speak of the devil, lol. York for 3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

there's a shooter HKF :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SAM DEKKER BALLIN


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SAM DEKKER BALLIN


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What was Arizona doing? Why don't you foul immediately?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

God damn Wisconsin scrubs. How did they get to the Final Four?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

On Wisconsin.... Dekker made himself millions with this tourney run.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I always kind of thought Dekker was an overrated set-shooter, but the last two weeks he's been a ballin-ass set-shooter.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

roux said:


> On Wisconsin.... Dekker made himself millions with this tourney run.


Seriously. Good for him, though. Wisconsin can give UK fits if they shoot well. 



HKF said:


> What was Arizona doing? Why don't you foul immediately?


Just awful on their part. Major lapse on them/Sean Miller's part.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> God damn Wisconsin scrubs. How did they get to the Final Four?


Something that will perplex us all as long as we live. On Wisconsin, regardless, hell of a job by the Badgers.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Conaughton? and Vastoria are two tough dudes. Been waiting to see guys get into the UK trees rather than try out jumping em.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate Wisconsin so much.....


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I hate Wisconsin so much.....


Wisconsin loves you R Star


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Loving this first half from ND..no fear.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It was good Notre Dame won because they can spread you out. Doesn't play to Kentucky's strengths thus far.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grown ass man move in the post by Lyles.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What a freaking half! This may just be an epic one fellas.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> Wisconsin loves you R Star


R-Star loves Arizona. You broke his heart twice. 


I need more Loren Woods.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

R-Star said:


> I hate Wisconsin so much.....













WE WANT KENTUCKY. THE PROPHESY SHALL BE FULFILLED! 

*
ON WISCONSIN!!!*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gronehestu said:


> WE WANT KENTUCKY. THE PROPHESY SHALL BE FULFILLED!
> 
> *
> ON WISCONSIN!!!*


You're going to kill the giraffe. 


Keep your eyes on the road.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> R-Star loves Arizona. You broke his heart twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liked this post for mentioning Loren Woods.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

this game is wild...WHITE BOYS DUNKING ON KENTUCKY


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I love upsets during the first weekend and everything, but having the best teams playing each other today has been fantastic.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Amen, Mrs. Thang. Amen.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

If Kentucky does end up winning it all nobody will be able to say they didn't earn it. Notre Dame, Wisonsin, and Duke/Gonazaga is a murderer's row of great offense.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Mrs. Thang said:


> If Kentucky does end up winning it all nobody will be able to say they didn't earn it. Notre Dame, Wisonsin, and Duke/Gonazaga is a murderer's row of great offense.


On top of going undefeated...would be impressive for sure.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cal must want to strangle these guys when Towns doesn't get a touch in the post.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

welcome to the scoreboard, Demetrius Jackson.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heat check 3.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If you told me earlier that ND would be leading, despite Grant being 3/11, I would've laughed at you.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Aaron Harrison from a different area code!


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Doesn't Notre Dame have some ox-shouldered Irish white guy they can put on Towns? Where are the Cooley's and Harangody's of yesteryear?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, and Jerian Grant answers! Onions all around!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

'I see you' -JERIAN GRANT


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy shit. Those 3's.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What a game.....

Wow.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jerian Grant! Love that fucking dude!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

the tourney never disappoints...


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

It's going to be stupid when Jerian Grant gets senior-biased out of the lottery.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

How can the Harrison twins suck so bad at basketball yet always somehow manage to hit clutch 3's late in games? Annoying.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

1 minute left!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think it stays ND ball.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bad O from ND down the stretch here.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love March.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Air ball. UK wins.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Kentucky is the worst "best team ever" that I can remember. Yeah, they're 38-0, but their offense sucks. They win because they are so much bigger than everyone and get paraded to the FT line every game.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Their offense certainly doesn't suck... neither do the Harrisons. Not being double-John Wall doesn't make players suck.

I desperately want Kentucky to lose because their dominance has ruined this season, but I'm fine so long as they are playing close games. I'm definitely not going to try to minimize their accomplishments.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Their offense certainly doesn't suck... neither do the Harrison's. Not being double-John Wall doesn't make players suck.
> 
> I desperately want Kentucky to lose because their dominance has ruined this season, but I'm fine so long as they are playing close games. I'm definitely not going to try to minimize their accomplishments.


They aren't a very good offensive team, and yes, the Harrison twins are garbage.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I mean you can sit and criticize Callipari and Kentucky, but one team is shooting desperation threes with the game on the line and one is getting to the rim and shooting free-throws.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> They aren't a very good offensive team, and yes, the Harrison twins are garbage.


They were the #6 team in offensive efficiency. Go hang out with Pablo and talk about how everyone who isn't #1 sucks.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be honest, I didn't think Kentucky had it in them to pull that one out. What a game!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

If Wisconsin puts up a dud...thats the best game of the tourney. ND lost it not doing anything bout Towns in crunch time to force jumpers and going all ISO with Grant late instead of pick and roll ball movement that worked so well all game. UK played poised, went to what works and made their FTs (astonishing for a Cal team) down the stretch. They earned it. I still am not a fan of the Harrison twins.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Kentucky shot 100% the last 10.5 minutes of the game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Soooo Louisville can score now...Sparty's terrible D today helps. Louisville up 8 at half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime. Crazy finish.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Free throw shooting KILLING Sparty again. At least they got to overtime.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

this forbes kid can really shoot


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam Morrison being a Gonzaga video coordinator is just sad. This dude is already done playing ball. Damn.


----------



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

Final four, baby! I almost cant believe the Badgers are going to the Final Four again. Crazy. Kentucky is going to be tough but I feel good about it. If the Badgers play their game, they can beat Kentucky. Notre Dame showed us that Kentucky isnt unbeatable.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That missed layup by Wiltjer that would have tied the game seems to have killed Gonzaga.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga just folded down the stretch. Oh well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Was busy most of Saturday/Yesterday to be active here. Congrats to Wisconsin, UK, Duke and MSU.


----------

